# £1000 Tipster Competition



## BGibbs92 (Feb 28, 2017)

Tipster competition open to all! 

Write your own tips and compete for the £1000 prize-fund! 

The competition is free to enter and anybody can take part. Simply use the link below and get involved. 

https://bookmaker-ratings.com/the-tipster/


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 1, 2017)

It is competition sponsored by one of our partner websites. It's a good opportunity to build bankroll.


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 4, 2017)

Will check it out.


----------



## Vvisccaw (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for news, I'll definitely try


----------



## Romeo Glover (Mar 8, 2017)

wow thanks sir i will try my best


----------



## Brandr (Mar 22, 2017)

This is useful information, I will use it with pleasure.


----------



## cart (Mar 23, 2017)

William Hill... One of the most _disreputable_ brands to cooperate with for any gambling website owner. I am surprised you are working with them. Otherwise this sounds like a fun competition.


----------



## Quminini (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you!This is good for me


----------



## Hannasah (Jun 7, 2017)

I think I'll try it


----------



## AliceColes22 (Apr 1, 2019)

Great bonus, thank you!


----------

